
Webapps in Go – How to write webapps without a framework - giancarlostoro
https://leanpub.com/antitextbookGo/
======
giancarlostoro
I've been wanting to learn Go web development without having to dive into
using any of the existing frameworks, I want to be able to look at the
standard docs, and only use libraries as the need makes sense, e.g. for
database. So I found this e-book through a list of e-books. I figure someone
else out there might be interested in the same.

GitHub for book:

[https://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-
textboo...](https://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-textbook)

